# Teichpflanzensortiment ?



## zaubermaus101003 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage zur Bepflanzung. Wir sind dabei einen Teich anzugelegen. Der Aushub ist fertig, am Wochenende kommt die Folie rein jetzt müssen nur noch die Pflanzen her. Da ich mich in diesem Bereich überhaupt nicht auskenne habe ich mir überlegt ein Pfanzensortiment zu kaufen.(Mein Kopf qualmt schon vom Bücher wälzen) Was haltet ihr davon? Wieviel Pflanzen benötige ich ca. Der Teich wird 6 x 4 m, ein reiner Pfanzenteich, ohne Fische. Wo kauft man die Pflanzen am besten? Würde sie gerne über Internet bestellen.
Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß Nicole


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Servus Nicole

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hier kannst schon mal schauen, aber auch bestellen. Sehr guter Shop  .

Aber bevor du die Folie reinlegst stelle uns deinen Teich einmal vor, Bitte  
Vielleicht kommt noch der eine oder andere Verbesserungsvorschlag  .

Vorstellen kannst uns den Teich ja hier und bitte mit Bildern (wie es geht kannst meiner Signatur entnehmen).

Hast du schon unser Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge gelesen  
(siehe ebenfalls in meiner Signatur).

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Marc_HBNord (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Ich habe bei www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de bestellt. Am besten voher ne email hinschreiben. Der Verkäufer ist auch Mitglied hier im Forum.

Habe dort auch im Mai ein Sortiment mit Teichpflanzen gekauft, auch für ca. 10000- 12000 Liter.

Ich war sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Eugen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*



			
				Marc_HBNord schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de bestellt. Am besten voher ne email hinschreiben. Der Verkäufer ist auch Mitglied hier im Forum.
> 
> Habe dort auch im Mai ein Sortiment mit Teichpflanzen gekauft, auch für ca. 10000- 12000 Liter.
> 
> ...



dieser ahli ist hier Mitglied  

und du warst zufrieden ? da bist du aber leicht zufrieden zu stellen 

EDIT : gelöscht

Ich halte mich lieber an einheimische Händler, die ihre Pflanzen nicht aus SO-Asien beziehen.

Aber dieses Thema hatten wir ja schon. 
Und die Argumente sind mir sattsam bekannt.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> dieser ahli ist hier Mitglied
> 
> und du warst zufrieden ? da bist du aber leicht zufrieden zu stellen
> 
> ...



Ich war zufrieden, es sind alle Pflanzen angekommen und wachsen gut, der Preis war OK, die Lieferung kam schnell.

Hatte hier im Forum einige Beiträge gelesen, und es war kein User dabei, der nicht zufrieden war. Deshalb wundert mich deine Aussage etwas.

Da ich ihm über PN angeschrieben habe, muss er wohl Mitglied hier sein...

Aber, da ich in Sachen Teichpflanzen Anfänger bin, lass ich mich gerne von dir aufklären


----------



## katja (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

hallo,

ich hab mit besagtem anbieter auch keine guten erfahrungen gemacht.....

das __ hornkraut, das ich von ihm bekam, war mehr tot als lebendig :evil , also über die hälfte wanderte direkt in die biotonne, desweiteren hab ich mir mit den pflanzen eine gaaanz tolle, seltene alge eingefangen :evil  und die ladung __ schnecken, die wohl dran hing, hatte ich auch nicht mitbestellt!! :evil 

also alles in allem: 3x :evil

das is mir bei werner alles nicht passiert!


----------



## Trautchen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo, also ich habe auch bei ihm bestellt und bekam super Pflanzen. Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck, das die Pflanzen von weiterher kamen als aus seinen Teichen  ... hmmm... ich brauche auch noch Nachschub....


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Servus

Schön langsam wird Nicole nicht mehr wissen bei wem sie bestellen soll  

Möchte daher für und wider beleuchten:

Zu Nymphaion:



> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte etwas Grundsätzliches zum Thema 'Seerosensorten nach Bildern bestimmen' sagen und warum ich das eigentlich nicht machen möchte.
> 
> ...


 Zitat aus diesem Thread

Dies zeigt die Seriösität des Shops  , dadurch hat die Pflanze aber auch ihren Preis  

Zu Ahli kann ich selbst nix sagen, da noch nicht gekauft.

Jeder soll sich selbst sein Urteil bilden.

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich an den Spruch "Wer billig kauft, kauft teuer" und deshalb, lieber teurer, dafür aber Qualität und ich bekomme auch was ich bestellt habe


----------



## Eugen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, also ich habe auch bei ihm bestellt und bekam super Pflanzen. Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck, das die Pflanzen von weiterher kamen als aus seinen Teichen  ...



Sorry, aber wer diese Pflanzen mit dem Prädikat "super" oder "sehr gut" bezeichnet, hat noch nicht wirklich "super Qualität" gesehen.

Trautchen, er hat schon im Januar über 1.2.3. Pflanzen verkauft.
Die Teiche sind etwas östlich von München zu finden.
Ob er da wohl das Eis aufhackt, um diese Superpflanzen zu ernten 
Wenn diese Pflanzen sprechen könnten, würdest du kein Wort verstehen 


@ Marc : ahli47 ist tatsächlich Mitglied bei uns.
Immerhin 1 Beitrag letztes Jahr, der aber wohl mehr der Eigenwerbung diente.
On war er auch schon lang nimmer.


----------



## Trautchen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Achso, dann komme ich wohl mal wieder vom Mond...  ich habe ja erst im April bestellt. 
Na gut, dann probiere ich es mal bei Werner und vergleiche dann.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Also jetzt bin wirklích etwas durcheinander!
Hab mir beide mal angeschaut, ich tendierte mehr zu Werner, allerdings bietet er keine Sortimente an und ich bin völlig ratlos welche und vor allem wie viele Pflanzen ich kaufen soll. Kann mir dazu vielleicht noch jemand ein paar Tips geben?
Ich versuche nun meinen Teich mit Bildern einzustellen!
Hoffe es klappt.
Gruß Nicole


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Nicole,

ich möchte Dich ja nicht völlig verwirren. Werner bietet schöne Pflanzen in super Qualität zu normalen Preisen. Ahli bietet Quantität zu Superpreisen.

Wenn Du Sortimente aus heimischen Teichen suchst, musst Du bei naturgart.de gucken. Ich habe sehr viele Pflanzen daher und bin immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Auch wenn manches Pflänzchen vielleicht klein daher kam - keins ist eingegangen, weil es mit den Umweltbedingungen bei mir nicht klar kam.

Sie haben Sortimente in allen Größen und für alle Lagen.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hier noch der Nachtrag der Teichbilder 
Foto Foto Foto 
Bei naturagart hab ich auch schon geschaut, danke für die Info.
Gruß Nicole


----------



## ouzo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Nicole,
Sortimente bietet Werner nicht mehr an, aber er hat uns eine Liste zugeschickt aus der man Tiefe,Höhe, (Preis) und andere Ansprüche ersehen kann . 
Schick ihm doch mal eine Anfrage. Haben dort zwar noch nicht viel bestellt,aber die kleine Bestellmenge war .
Ich werde wieder dort bestellen!


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo,

hier mal noch der Link zur Excel-Tabelle von Werner: http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html


----------



## axel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Nicole !

Die Teichpflanzen von Werner sind schon Klasse  . Ich hab Seerosen von ihm die schon Tagelang  blühen, obwohl ich die noch nicht mal eingepflanzt hab . Bloß die Wurzel zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt.
Was ich Dir raten möchte, kaufe nur wenige Pflanzen von einer Sorte . Schau Dir dann erst mal an was in Deinen Teich überhaupt wächst . Bei mir ist auch schon was eingegangen weil mein Teich zu Nährstoffarm ist . 
Mein Schaden ist aber nicht groß weil ich bloß immer 2 Pflanzen nehme und dann beobachte .

Lg

axel


----------



## Angsthase (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Mein Onkel hat für seinen Teich Pflanzen über die Teichpflanzenzentrale bestellt. Am Telefon wurde im Ende Februar gesagt, dass erst ab Ende März geliefert werden kann. Ob diese Pflanzen nun 4 Wochen für den Transport aus Asien brauchen oder vielleicht wirklich aus bayerischen Naturteichen kommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Es geht hier schliesslich um (meist relativ anspruchslose) Teichpflanzen und nicht um Kreissägen ohne CE/GS-Siegel.

Die Qualität war jedenfalls in Ordnung. Die Pflanzen waren verständlich beschriftet/verpackt. Bis auf die __ Wasserfeder sind alle 25 Sorten super angewachsen und blühen zu den normalen Zeiten.

Eines will ich aber noch sagen: Ich finde es ziemlich unsymphatisch, wenn die Moderatoren sich so einseitig für einen gewissen Shop einsetzen und versuchen, einen anderen Shop zu diskreditieren (obwohl sie dort wahrscheinlich noch nie gekauft haben?).

Nichts gegen Werner und Nymphaion. Er ist hier regelmässig mit guten Ratschlägen unterwegs und betreibt seinen Handel seriös und professionell. Ich habe Hobby-Gartenteich allerdings als unabhängiges Forum in Erinnerung und nicht als Werbeplattform für einen bestimmten Pflanzenhandel.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Tim, 
es gibt sicher Leute, die legen auch beim Teichpflanzenkauf wert auf kompetente Beratung und erstklassige Pflanzen. Das man bei Asien Importen (auch in hamhaften Gartencentern) immer wieder falsch beschriftete Pflanzen findet ist einfach Fakt. Das bleibt bei der Masse die da umgesetzt wird gar nicht aus. Qualität hat für mich aber auch etwas mit der Darbietung der Ware und der mir gebotenen Auswahl zu tun. 

Zu den beiden Pflanzenläden, die hier zur Diskussion stehen kann ich persönlich nichts sagen, da ich beide nicht kenne und bei beiden kein Kunde bin. Kann Sie also nur aus dem was hier geschrieben oder sonstwie öffentlich zugänglich ist vergleichen. 

Das einer der beiden Asien Kontakte haben könnte impliziert zwar dessen Nachname, aber auch wenn man sagt "Nomen est Omen" möchte ich da lieber Tatsachen sehen. Vielleicht stellt jemand der hier seit Monaten Mitglied ist seine Teiche einfach mal vor !? Wo die Teiche nun wirklich sind ist eher spekulativ. In dubio pro reo, also werde ich diesen Punkt nicht testen können. 

Vergleichen kann ich aber Auswahl und Preise:
Auswahl:
Vergleicht man mal bei beiden das Angebot, ich hab mal exemplarisch nur die gelben Seerosen verglichen: 
A: 2 Seerose im Angebot 
B: 7 Seerosen im Angebot 
Ist aber in allen anderen Sortimenten ähnlich. 

Preise (verglichen auf der Homepage) 
__ Wasserpest 
A: 2,30 300g (kleinste Portion) nur eine Sorte ohne lat. Bezeichnung
B: 2,00 - 2,50 (ohne genaue gramm Angabe. 2 Sorten mit lat. Bezeichnung 
__ Quellmoos 
A: 2,50
B: 2,50
__ Iris laevigata
A: 2,50 eine Sorte (blau) 
B: 3,00-3,75 mehrere Sorten 
Auffällig ist bei Anbieter A, die genaue gramm Bezeichnung, bei Anbieter B die genauere botanische Bezeichnung und die umfangreichere Beschreibung.

Nur mal schnell ein paar wenige Artikel verglichen, aber wer sich die homepages anschaut bekommt den Unterschied schnell mit. 

Wer gängige Pflanzen kaufen will kauft ggf. bei Anbieter A in manchen Fällen günstiger.
Wer Wert auf große Auswahl legt und auch mal außergewöhnliche Sachen an seinem Teich pflanzen möchte wird bei Anbieter B  bestellen und zahlt da ggf. in Einzelfällen geringfügig mehr. 

Aus Gründen der Seriosität würde ich einem der Anbieter dringend empfehlen seine Werbeaussagen hinsichtlich UWG §4 Punkt 4 durch einen  geeigneten Anwalt überprüfen zu lassen. 
Ferner würde ich mich Fragen, wie es wohl bei den Kunden ankommt, wenn ich zwar zum einen die Dienste einer Handelsplattform nutze, aber hintenrum anbiete diesen Geschäftspartner zu umgehen. 

Ob man nun aus ethisch moralischen Gründen bei den Leuten kauft, die auch hier im Forum mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt würde ich sogar eher beim kleinen Fachhändler vor Ort kaufen, nur gibt es die leider nur noch selten.

Wolf


----------



## Angsthase (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hi Wolf,

ich kann deinen Beitrag voll und ganz unterschreiben, insbesondere das hier:


> Wer gängige Pflanzen kaufen will kauft ggf. bei Anbieter A in manchen Fällen günstiger.
> Wer Wert auf große Auswahl legt und auch mal außergewöhnliche Sachen an seinem Teich pflanzen möchte wird bei Anbieter B bestellen und zahlt da ggf. in Einzelfällen geringfügig mehr.



Ich habe lediglich die einseitige scharfe Kritik bemängelt. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, waren anscheinend zahlreiche Leute mit der Lieferung der Teichpflanzenzentrale zufrieden und haben sie weiter empfohlen. Wenn diesen Personen aber unterstellt wird, sie könnten keine Qualität beurteilen, obwohl die Pflanzen an ihren Teichen gut anwachsen und blühen, gefällt mir das nicht besonders.

Die Gefahr von Verwechslungen besteht natürlich, insbesondere bei den schwächelnden (und teils fehlerhaften) Beschreibungen der Teichpflanzenzentrale.

Ich werde die Pflanzen für meinen Teich (wenn er irgendwann mal fertig ist), von Naturagart ordern, da ich dort schon das komplette Infomaterial bestellt habe und die Kosten durch die Bestellung zurückerhalte.


----------



## ems-jade (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Forum Gemeinde

Auch ich habe bei der Teichpflanzenzentrale
ein 30er Pflanzenset bestellt. Die Pflanzen wurden nach
3 Tagen geliefert und alles sah ganz ordentlich aus.
Alle Tüten waren beschriftet und es lag eine Liste bei
wo alle Pflanzen beschrieben wurden. 

Alle Pflanzen sind angekommen und einige haben ihre ersten
Blüten.   

Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Anfängerglück 

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

hallo

auch ich habe eine größere anzahl pflanzen dort bestellt letztes jahr.war eigentlich  mehr zufall ,weil ich ohnehin in eb--dingens unterwegs war-und ich kann auch nur sagen:
 lieferung prompt, ware gut und alles schön angewachsen.

ich bin allerdings auch nicht so extrem wählerisch und kaufe auch bei ob-dingens eine pflanze, wenn sie mir gefällt.
bei gartenpflanzen mache ich es meistens auch so, obwohl wir sehr gute , aber auch teure gärtner vor ort haben.
fest steht : preiswert kann sicher im nachhinein *teuer* sein, wenn  die pflanzen nicht gedeihen,
aber  letztendlich kauft jeder auch nach seinem geldbeutel ein 

gruß ulla


----------



## boettchi (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo, 
Ich kann die Kritik an e-b...123 Ahli47(Teichpflanzenzentrale) nicht nach vollziehen.
Habe von ihm 1000 Pflanzen bestellt und es sind mindestes 970 angegangen.
Der E-Mail Kontakt war sehr angenehm und hilfreich.
Ich hab ihm geschrieben das ich keine Ahnung habe,und er hat mir angeboten eine Pflanzauswahl und einen Pflanzplan zu erstellen.
Der Pflanzplan war leicht verständlich und sogar ich bin damit zurecht gekommen.
Zu meinem Wunschtermin wurde alles (und sogar ein bisschen mehr )
geliefert. Alles war ordentlich beschriftet.
Alle Pflanzen waren frei von irgendwelcher Teicherde ( somit hatte ich die Pflanzen an einem Tag eingepflanzt) . Nun wollte ich mal sehen wie ein Anderer Anbieter von Teichpflanzen ist und habe für ca 100 Euro bei Naturagart 40 Pflanzen bestellt. Diese Pflanzen sind  nicht besser und nicht schlechter als die von Ahli47, nur halt teurer . Was man hier aber noch gratis dazubekommt sind 2kg super gedüngte Teicherde die man mühsam aus den Wurzen raus waschen muß,wenn ich das bei allen 1000 Pflanzen gehabt hätte wäre ich wahnsinnig geworden. 
Ich glaube jeder kann selbst entscheiden wo er bestellt. Aber das ich einen großen Fehler gemacht habe und bei E-Bay Pflanzen bestellt habe und einen Haufen Geld gespart habe , das glaube ich nicht.  
MFG Marcel


----------



## Schwammerl (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Marcel und alle anderen Kunden von Ahli,

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr eine Rechnung von Ahli bekommen habt?
Ich nämlich nicht....

Servus 
Manfred


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mich in dieser Sache auch nocheinmal melden.

Also ich wollte eigentlich bei Werner Pflanzen bestellen, hat aber aufgrund von Telekomunikationsproblemen leider nicht geklappt und da ich es eilig hatte habe ich bei Ali47 gekauft auch ein Sortiment von ca. 120 Pflanzen und ich bin wirklich begeistert gewesen, es ist nicht eine einzige Pflanze kaputt gegangen sie wachsen und gedeihen prächtig. Ebenso waren sie bestens verpackt und beschriftet! Ich habe dann noch ein paar Einzelpflanzen bei naturagart und bei einem ansässigen Gärtner gekauft und genau die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie Marcel, viel gedüngte Teicherde ich erst einmal sorgfältig abgewaschen habe. 
Also Fazit ich würde jederzeit wieder bei 123...ali47 kaufen.(Rechnung hab ich auch keine, aber brauch ich die ????)

Grüße aus Stuttgart
Nicole


----------



## Schwammerl (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Nicole,



> Rechnung hab ich auch keine, aber brauch ich die ????


das ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder??
Denk doch mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand. Warum etwa fragt dich jemand ob du ne Rechnung brauchst? Wenn du keine brauchst gehts "schwarz" und ohne Steuer. Du hast an Ahli die Mehrwertteuer bezahlt, hast aber keine Rechnung bekommen. Genau so wie ich und ettliche andere auch! Bist du dir sicher, dass er die Steuer auch abgeführt hat?

ICH WILL DEM AHLI JETZT KEINE STEUERHINTERZIEHUNG IN DIE SCHUHE SCHIEBEN,

jedoch Fakt ist, dass es der Ahli mit Rechnung schreiben nicht so ernst nimmt. Er hat bei ibäh 10000 Bewertungen. Mach dir mal die Mühe und rechne dir mal aus um wieviel Geld es hier geht. Es sind UNSERE Steuern von denen auch DU was hast.

Ich dreh meine Frage jetzt einfach mal um. Gibts einen Ahlikunden der eine Rechnung erhalten hat? Das würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren.

Servus,
Manfred


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Ich denke, das wäre Aufgabe der Finanzämter zu klären ob das wirklich so ist, das jemand keine Mehrwertsteuer abführt. 
Persönlich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das speziell bei ebay Händler mit so vielen Bewertungen von den Behörden unbeobachtet bleiben. 
Wem an einem Beleg liegt (ich würde einen verlangen weil ein Teil der Kosten für mich absetzbar ist) der soll doch einen verlangen. 

Wie das mit der Steuer so alles genau gemacht wird frage ich mich besonders bei Neuwarenverkäufern auf sonntäglichen Trödelmärkten. Da habe ich noch nie eine Registrierkasse gesehen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Plätscher (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*



			
				Schwammerl schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL DEM AHLI JETZT KEINE STEUERHINTERZIEHUNG IN DIE SCHUHE SCHIEBEN,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal hältst du uns für blöde?
Wie soll man deinen Post sonst interpretieren.

Wenn du etwas anderes aussagen wolltest, dann entschuldige ich micht hiermit, bin eben zu einfältig um subtile Texte zu verstehen.

Habe übrigens noch nie bei Ali etwas gekauft und kenne ihn nicht persönlich.


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

@Jürgen und alle anderen, die es betrifft:
Bleibt friedlich! Manfred hat seine Meinung und ne Frage mMn. vernünftig geäußert - deswegen hält man noch lange keinen für "blöde".


----------



## Schwammerl (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

@Pritschler,



> Sag mal hältst du uns für blöde?


NEIN!



> Wenn du etwas anderes aussagen wolltest, dann entschuldige ich micht hiermit, bin eben zu einfältig um subtile Texte zu verstehen.



Entschuldigung angenommen. Nobody is perfect. Ich hab z.B. wenig Haare auf dem Kopf und du hast meinen Text nicht verstanden.

@Wolf



> Wie das mit der Steuer so alles genau gemacht wird frage ich mich besonders bei Neuwarenverkäufern auf sonntäglichen Trödelmärkten. Da habe ich noch nie eine Registrierkasse gesehen.



Ich auch nicht. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema und hat nichts mit diesem zu tun. Mit einem Flohmarkthändler will ich den Ahli auch nicht gleichsetzten. Es gibt da steuerlich was mit Kleingewerbebetriebe zu denen die Flohmärktler wohl gehören. Vielleciht sind die deshalb vom Rechnung schreiben befreit. Der Ahli hat aber nummal 10000 Berwertungen bei ibäh und er gibt dort auch deutlich bekannt, dass man bei ihm auch direkt bestellen kann. D.h., er hat 10000 Kunden/Bestellungen +X und das hat mit Kleingewerbe nichts mehr zu tun. Er ist verpflichtet Rechnungen zu schreiben wie jeder andere ordentliche Betrieb auch.  

Servus,
Manfred


----------



## boettchi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*



			
				Schwammerl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel und alle anderen Kunden von Ahli,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr eine Rechnung von Ahli bekommen habt?
> Ich nämlich nicht....
> ...



Hallo, war gerade mal wieder online!
Hab da eigentlich noch gar nicht darüber nachgedacht.
Ich hab auch keine Rechnung bekommen.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das er alles am Finanzamt vorbei bekommt,
dafür würden wahrscheinlich schon seine Wettbewerber sorgen.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob einer von euch ne Rechnung bekommen hat. 
MFG Marcel


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage... wo steht denn das ein Verkäufer eine Rechnung ausstellen muss !? 
Ich glaub nämlich fast, das diese Annahme falsch ist.

Wolf


----------



## Schwammerl (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

nö, gar nicht dumm deine Frage. Ich habe jetzt gegoogelt und gewikipediat und als Kleinunternehmer ist es tatsächlich keine Pflicht eine Rechnung zu schreiben. Nur nach Aufforderung muss er diese stellen. 

Ich bin platt und entschuldige mich öffentlich dass ich diese Rechnungsfrage gestellt habe!

Mir ist es dennoch schleierhaft wie das alles zusammen passt. Ohne Rechnung oder wenigstens Lieferschein kann ich als Kunde nur schwer prüfen ob alles geliefert wurde und ich habe keinen Beleg auf der Hand falls es zu Garantieansprüchen kommt. 
Als Kleinunternehmer ist er Umsatzsteuerbefreit, schreibt aber in seinem AGB´s dass die Mehrwertsteuer im Preis enthalten ist.
Wie das jetzt wieder zusammen passt weiß der Geier. Ich bin kein Steuerberater und deshalb hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt. Einmal in die Nesseln setzten reicht mir. 

Servus und nix für Ungut,
Manfred


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichpflanzensortiment ?*

Also liebe User...
bei so viel Forenmitgliedern muss doch ein Steuerfachgehilfe oder ähnliches dabei sein, der das mal erklären kann, so das wir das verstehen !? 
Was hats mit der Rechnung auf sich !? 
Jetzt interessierts mich echt. 

Wuzzel


----------

